# office 2013 non-transferable?



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2013/02/sorry-you-cant-transfer-office-2013-to-your-new-pc/

the gist of it is below:


> Microsoft has changed the licensing for the newest version of its productivity suite so that, once you install a copy youve purchased, its tied to that one machine.* If you buy a new PC, either as an upgrade or because the previous system bit the dust, youll have to pony up for a whole new copy of Office.*
> 
> Office 2013 also no longer allows you to install a purchased copy on a desktop and a notebook computer, as previous versions did.


I'm not entirely sure that this guy is 100% accurate; that sounds like something a different software company may try, but I've not seen this with MS before.......


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like MS is doing it with at least the retail version of Office 2013

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/products/microsoft-software-license-agreement-FX103576343.aspx


> Under our license we grant you the right to install and run that one copy on one computer (the licensed computer) for use by one person at a time, but only if you comply with all the terms of this agreement. Our software license is permanently assigned to the licensed computer.


EDIT: And a happy birthday to you!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

man, that seems odd for MS. Wonder if the price is going to drop; doubt it, I've been fiddling with 2013 for a few months now, and it's just as robust as 2010 was.....

***edit*** Thanks, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Makes you wonder if they are locking it to a specific motherboard or some combination of motherboard and attached hardware. Didn't they have some version of Windows or Office that would say it was no longer licensed if you were to say add a second hard drive and a new video controller at the same time?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, I remember that as well, but wasn't that more of a glitch?

SOMETHING must be in the pipeline.....wonder if they are thinking about those 20 buck computers that are coming out.....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It appeared - at first - that you could install in the event of a system crash and perhaps new hard drive, but not to a DIFFERENT computer

The essence of what has been said in the link *valis *attached seems too widely reported not to be correct
http://www.theage.com.au/technology...13-die-with-your-computer-20130208-2e3a1.html

Perhaps as stated it is a move towards the Office 365 - rent for monthly or 365 days

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/home-premium/

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msuk/en_GB/DisplayOffice365ComparePage

Five PC`s at £79.99 per year

A bad move by Microsoft - me thinks and from what I read their PR dept and their technical dept do not appear to know the RIGHT answer



> _A perpetual license of Office 2013 can only be installed on one personal computer. This means that the customer can only install it on one device, either a desktop or laptop, but not both. If the customer has a system crash, they are allowed to reinstall Office on that same computer. If there are problems with this process, customers can contact Microsoft technical support."_ A later comunication from Microsoft's PR department added _"No, the customer cannot transfer the license from one PC to another PC."_


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and while I am here
Valis
MHR


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

looks like MS reversed their position on this:

http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2013...ill-let-you-transfer-office-2013-to-a-new-pc/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I read this earlier today:

http://www.neowin.net/news/microsof...-2013-pc-license-transfers-once-every-90-days

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

great minds, eh?


----------

